# Oh my goodness! I just realized this is my 1000th post!



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Seems like just yesterday I came over here and sent my first post.  I think I'm going to cry!    Nah, let's party!!!

Seriously, I love this place and all the intelligent discussion that goes on here.  I've learned so much from all of you.  Thanks.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Party!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats DD. It is so exciting to reach that 1000th post.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> Party!


That's so funny! What, no cake??


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry, I was in a hurry to get the picture posted. Here, just for you.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> Sorry, I was in a hurry to get the picture posted. Here, just for you.


M-m-m, delicious!


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats, DD.

Now if you want to REALLY party, you need to go to www.hampsterdance.com and invite the little critters to come over here and put on a show. If I was better at computer programming, I would do it myself. LOL


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Woo hoo!!  That's a lot of posts, I'll be there soon


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats, DD! Here's to the next 1000! <clink>


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

so when do you get a chance to use your K2 when your on the forum all day


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kongratulations on your 1000th post!!  Obviously you enjoy KB as much as the rest of us!  What a great place to be!!
    I'm doing the happy dance with that adorable kitten..... and enjoying a little bite of that scrumptious cake to celebrate your awesome milestone!!  We're glad you're here with us!  Love your avatar.... we have had several schnauzers.  The last one we got now resides with our middle son in his home..... DH named the dog Bowzer.  He said it's the only appropriate name for a schnauzer.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats on 1000 DD!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WOO WOO WOOOOOO

Sorry I missed it yesterday - congratulations - but intinst came through again!  What would we do without him?

Happy Happy for U


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Kongratulations on your 1000th post!! Obviously you enjoy KB as much as the rest of us! What a great place to be!!
> I'm doing the happy dance with that adorable kitten..... and enjoying a little bite of that scrumptious cake to celebrate your awesome milestone!! We're glad you're here with us! Love your avatar.... we have had several schnauzers. The last one we got now resides with our middle son in his home..... DH named the dog Bowzer. He said it's the only appropriate name for a schnauzer.


I like Max and Heidi too but they're pretty common. When we got her, I just Googles 'German girl's names" and found Britt and liked it. Of course, I call her everything under the sun as endearments (BritsyBoo, Boochie, Boopsie). Yeah, I'm not afraid to admit it!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Congrats on 1000 DD!!


Thanks!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> WOO WOO WOOOOOO
> 
> Sorry I missed it yesterday - congratulations - but intinst came through again! What would we do without him?
> 
> Happy Happy for U


Thanks. Cake was good!

Group thanks to all of you!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats! I was going to make a thread about my 1000th post but it totally slipped my mind. lol


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

YAY!!! Welcome to the Klub!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats DD!  I always enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Wowww!! Congrates to you both!! This is such a wonderful forum/group. I wished that I came here earlier when Leslie, I think, invited us from the kindlekorner group. I was thinking that I don't have time to read stuff on another group, but I decided to check it out 1 day & haven't left. Love that kitty & that cake is making me so hungry!! Well this posts boosts up my number of posts as well. LOL!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DD said:


> Seems like just yesterday I came over here and sent my first post. I think I'm going to cry!  Nah, let's party!!!
> 
> Seriously, I love this place and all the intelligent discussion that goes on here. I've learned so much from all of you. Thanks.


Congratulations, DD! So glad to have you here!

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tah rah rah boom de yay!!  Your 1000th post today!!  Yippeeee.  Congratulations!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.  I guess I should have posted this in Not Quite Kindle??  Mods, please move this thread if you see fit.  Sorry.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Thanks, everyone. I guess I should have posted this in Not Quite Kindle?? Mods, please move this thread if you see fit. Sorry.


Now that you mention it! 

You're way past 1K now so I will move it. . . . . . . . Didn't want to crash the party too soon.

ann


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Now that you mention it!
> 
> You're way past 1K now so I will move it. . . . . . . . Didn't want to crash the party too soon.
> 
> ann


Thanks, Ann. I was just so excited, I didn't realize where I was posting it!


----------

